# VLC Player in JavaFX öffnen



## Breas (14. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich finde leider keinen funktionierenden Befehl um den VLC Player aus einer JavaFX GUI zu starten.

Befehle wie diese haben leider nicht so ganz funktioniert :


```
ProcessBuilder mp = new ProcessBuilder("c:/program files (x86)/videolan/vlc","http://download.oracle.com/otndocs/products/javafx/oow2010-2.flv");
		Process start = mp.start();
		
		Runtime.getRuntime().exec("c:/program files (x86)/videolan/vlc");
```

Diese Problem ist entstanden da die JavaFX GUI auf einem Raspberry Pi funktionieren soll. Mit einem normalen MediaView war dies auf dem PC kein Problem. Doch leider gibt es auf dem Raspberry zur Zeit noch starke Probleme mit dieser Komponente.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Grüsse Breas


----------



## dzim (16. Apr 2014)

Frage: Was erwartest du von dem Code oben?


----------



## dzim (16. Apr 2014)

Nachtrag: kennst du das Projekt hier schon?
https://github.com/caprica/vlcj

Mit JavaFX8 kannst du ja auch Swing in JavaFX einbetten (in JavaFX2 ging es nur anders herum), damit sollte es also theoretisch möglich sein, vlc hier zu verwenden...


----------



## Breas (16. Apr 2014)

Vielen Dank,

ich habe eben leider riesige Probleme mit diesem MediaPlayer. Eigentlich wollte ich den in JavaFX nehmen.

```
//Mediaplayer zum abspielen des Streams ===== >>>> 
Media media = new Media("http://download.oracle.com/otndocs/products/javafx/oow2010-2.flv");
	               
            
// Mediaview erstellen um Player anzuzeigen
MediaView mediaView = new MediaView(mediaPlayer);
MediaView.maxHeight(200);
MediaView.maxWidth(300);
		
NativeLibrary.addSearchPath("libvlc", "c:/program files (x86)/videolan/vlc");
	
mp.getMediaPlayer().playMedia("http://download.oracle.com/otndocs/products/javafx/oow2010-2.flv");
```

Das hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Auf dem PC. 
Jetzt soll das ganze auf dem Raspberry pi laufen und da hab ich auch schon das Problem.
Ich kann keinen MediaView benutzen, denn ich habe gelesen das auf dem Raspberry pi ( MediaView und WebView ) nicht funktionieren.

Vielen Dank Dir für die Antwort und die Mühe 
Ich werde die Infos lesen und hoffen das ich dort etwas finde.

Grüsse Breas


----------



## dzim (17. Apr 2014)

Von dem Media-View hab ich auch gelesen, dass die Unterstützung da noch ausbaufähig ist... Das mit dem WebView ist mir allerdings neu - hast du das schon mal versucht? Ich denke, es bezieht sich nur auf die Media-Komponenten von WebView und nicht auf den ganzen WebView selbst, denn es wird ja immer noch WebKit-Verwendet...

Da dieses VLCj wohl auf einem Swing-Canvas sitzt, solltest du *eigentlich* keine Probleme haben, aber ich habe das noch nie Probiert und auch keinen RasPi zur Hand.

BTW: Kannst du meine Frage aus dem ersten Post noch einmal beantworten? Denn ich bin mir noch immer nicht so sicher was der Code soll und warum du was für den RasPi machen willst, da aber was von *C:\<...>\* steht. (Ich frage, weil du in dem Code VLC quasi zwei mal startest: einmal mit und einmal ohne Parameter).


----------



## Breas (22. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

sorry das ich erst jetzt Zeit gefunden habe um zu Antworten. Von dem Codeteil erhoffte ich mir eigentlich das in der GUI ein Player aufgeht der das Video abspielt das mit der URL angegeben wird. 

Die GUI wird auf dem PC entwickelt und als jar Datei dann auf den Raspberry kopiert. Das die GUI auf dem Raspberry laufen muss ist die Vorgabe unserer Dozenten, ich habe allerdings das Gefühl das der Raspberry eventuell zu schwach auf der Brust ist, da er schon beim öffnen des JavaFX Fensters schon fast in die Knie geht( mit 100% Auslastung ).

Die beiden Codes haben leider überhaupt nicht funktioniert, der Pfad ( so dachte ich zumindest ) müssen den Ort des VLC benennen. In diesem Fall C, da die GUI erstmal auf dem PC funktionieren sollte.

Was mich eben recht stutzig macht ist das auch auf dem PC nichts passiert, meine Vermutung geht mittlerer weile in Richtung Zugriffsrechte, diesen Aspekt muss ich allerdings erstmal näher beleuchten.

Grüsse Breas


----------



## dzim (22. Apr 2014)

Ok, der Pfad steht also zu Testzwecken drin. Denk einfach dran, das dein RasPi wahrscheinlich ein Linux ist und keine Windows, also mache diesen Pfad am besten konfigurierbar. Ob du ihn auf der Kommandozeile übergibst oder aus einer Datei ausliest oder in deiner Anwendung auswählst ist ja erst einmal egal.

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass der Pfad einfach nur nicht in der Form existiert? Hast du es mal in ein File-Objekt (oder mit der neuen API, siehe java.nio.file: Zeitgemäßes Arbeiten mit Dateien | JAXenter.de ) gepackt und geschaut, ob es die Datei überhaupt gibt?

Das der RasPi etwas schwachbrüstig daherkommt liegt auf der Hand... Er zählt ja zu den Embedded-Geräten und ein Update scheint etwas überfällig (habe aber gelesen, das es irgendwie bald mal kommen soll).


----------



## Breas (25. Apr 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Geduld  

Ich werde mir das ganze nochmal genauer anschauen. Ich freue mich schon auf das Update. 

Vielen Dank auch für die Links, im Internet schaue ich zwar meist, aber da gibt es auch leider jede Menge Mist.

Nochmals vielen Dank 

Grüsse Breas


----------

